

15 Movies the Critics Got Wrong - evo_9
http://features.metacritic.com/features/2010/15-movies-the-critics-got-wrong/

======
kxs
That's why I usually don't care what critics say. Or I take it as a clue to do
the opposite. Tastes differ. And my taste seem to differ a lot.

This being said, Freddy Got Fingered is one of my favorite movies.

